

China to Limit Web Access During Games - markbao
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/31/sports/olympics/31china.html?_r=1&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&oref=login

======
bprater
Oops, a little bait and switch, eh?

I guess those traveling there might do well to brush up on their tunneling
skills.

------
tlrobinson
Are satellite phones banned in China?

